# Real Guitar 5???



## constaneum (Jun 26, 2017)

ive received an announcement email from musiclab on the upcoming real guitar 5. I currently have real guitar 3 which I haven't been upgrading for quite some time. I've been holding back the upgrades and ended going switching to other guitar libraries for solo playing as they have better sound due to real guitar sound was kinda dated. However, I'm still loving real guitar's strumming engine though. 

With the latest update announcement which they've mentioned new content and sound, what are your opinions with regards to this new update? Is it worth upgrading ?


----------



## dathyr1 (Jun 26, 2017)

I have several of their Musiclab instruments in the past and liked them for a while. But when I got libraries like Orangetree Samples(Kontakt), Omnisphere, and a few others, I hardly go back to them anymore. Not saying they are bad, just switched to Kontakt and Omnisphere based instruments. I guess I like the effects and added playable features of Orangetree and Omni. it kinda depends on what you are trying to do. If I could play like the gentleman that demos the Musiclab instruments, I would have a blast with them. I am a keyboard and guitarist but not to his level of playing.

I know that maybe doesn't help you decide too much, but is just my thoughts. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## koolkeys (Jun 26, 2017)

I own older versions of most of the RG plugins, and one reason I stopped upgrading (I am on version 3 of them all, I believe) is because they never updated their samples. They just took the same samples and tacked a new coat of paint on, added a couple of (admittedly good) features, and released a new version. 

So have they updated their sample pool yet? The samples in the first 3 versions were just a bit too heavy and I could never get the fluid strumming and such that I could get from Orange Tree or Vir2 and others. 

Brent


----------



## Polkasound (Jun 26, 2017)

koolkeys said:


> So have they updated their sample pool yet?



They finally did with RealGuitar V, but I don't think they added any sample content to the existing guitars. They apparently added a new steel guitar, with the options of a 7th string and baritone tuning. The rest is updated features.

My only real complaint about the samples is the heaviness you mentioned. RealGuitar is not the best library for soft, emotional passages. For everything else, though, I think it's very flexible, and it remains one of my all-time favorite VIs.


----------



## Quasar (Jun 26, 2017)

Polkasound said:


> I have RealGuitar 4. I don't plan on upgrading to 5, because the upgrades of 5 don't appeal to me. I'm glad I upgraded to 4, though, because of all the humanization controls that were added. RealGuitar is still my go-to acoustic guitar. I love the sound and intuitive playability of it, but I use other guitars on occasion when I need something that sounds different.


Real Guitar is the 1st VSTi I ever bought, and it remains my go-to acoustic guitar as well. I've been on v3.

I hadn't really ever looked at v4, but when I got the Musiclab letter this morning, I upgraded for $39, even though I'm not clear about whether purchasing only the heavily discounted upgrade rather than a new instrument qualifies me for the v5 free deal. Probably not. But the humanization features do seem cool, as does the EZD 2-ish song mode which I'll probably never use. All I've ever done with Real Guitar is bong out notes on the piano keys.

The baritone guitar mentioned for v5 does sound interesting to me. And the "powerful and deep" sample set that the letter mentions as "new in v5" does imply that some of the sounds will be new. But I like the way it sounds now.


----------



## Quasar (Jun 26, 2017)

Polkasound said:


> RealGuitar is not the best library for soft, emotional passages.



Yeah this is true. But if you use the first, most severe velocity curve and add a touch of delay, you can get it fairly far along in that direction.


----------



## Polkasound (Jun 26, 2017)

RealGuitar V new features:

Powerful and deep acoustic guitar sample set - STEEL STRING V added, featuring 6-string standard, 7-string, and Baritone guitar tunings with Stereo, Mono, Double-track audio output selections
Intuitive mixing of different performance techniques for left and right hand (Main and Repeat zones)
Key/Pedal/Mod.Wheel Switch FXs and Humanize option added to Chordal performance modes
Redesigned GUI for more intuitive and assistive features and modes use
Advanced control of sound dynamics with customizable curve graph
A lot of new techniques, dynamic controls, articulations and FXs
High quality Reverb Effect
My gut feeling is that "powerful and deep acoustic guitar sample set" is marketing puffery for the whole library, and Steel String V is the only new content. If they updated their sample pool for the existing guitars, I think they would have put that in big bold letters right at the top. But they do say new techniques and articulations, so maybe there is new sample content.


----------



## enCiphered (Jun 27, 2017)

MusicLab was one of the first companies, if not the first to develop and offer midi-output for adjusting and fine tuning a strum pattern. This is the most powerful way to craft authentic and realistic guitar strumming fast and intuitive, without having to spend weeks and months in trying to understand heavy, inconvenient and useless strum engines and strum generators as well as annoying song mode functions which allow to save and change between different patterns.

Just select a pattern from the library that you like, drag and drop it to your DAW and make it sound the way you want with all existing articulations of the instrument, within the midi event of your project window. Then copy and paste the midi data to make subtle changes or change the chords in no time and that´s it. This is the only way a musician and producer wants to compose his guitar track. No science, no bloated manuals to read just to be able to create a strum pattern.

Unfortunately the sound quality of Real Guitar´s samples was always horrible and not professional at all. This is so bizarre!


----------



## ohernie (Jun 27, 2017)

I asked them about upgrading to 4 now vs 5 later. The upgrade to 5 later will be more than $49. If you upgrade to 4 now, the 5 upgrade is free.


----------



## dathyr1 (Jun 27, 2017)

I agree with "enciphered" with the strumming and I liked the live fingering I could do with one hand and play the notes/chords in the other. I moved away from Music labs also because other libraries had much better sampled sounds. Plus I now have a midi guitar, so I don't need a simulator to accomplish the same type of thing.

Note, Music lab is a good product, just need to beef up their samples.


----------



## Quasar (Jun 27, 2017)

ohernie said:


> I asked them about upgrading to 4 now vs 5 later. The upgrade to 5 later will be more than $49. If you upgrade to 4 now, the 5 upgrade is free.


Just to be clear, even if we just upgraded from 3 to 4 (as I did yesterday for $39), and thus haven't recently spent more than a discounted upgrade price, we'll still get 5 for free?

If so, that's extremely generous of MusicLab.


----------



## Saxer (Jun 27, 2017)

That 3-to-4-to-5 upgrade path sounds great, I'm on v3 too!
I have Strat, LPG and Realguitar. They don't sound close or intimate like Ample, Efimov and Orangetree but they fit extremely well in full mixes and the electric guitars get their life from guitar amps (mainly Scuffham!).
I don't use patterns but play my own patterns using the performance keys in the DAW. In pop tunes I have mostly a pad track which I feed into RG (with some minus delay to get the chord recognition in time) and a second track for the up- and down strokes. This works best of all virtual guitars I have. I'm looking forward to the v5 update!


----------



## ohernie (Jun 28, 2017)

Here's their reply:
"If you wait for RealGuitar V release, upgrade price for V will be more than $49.00 USD after the release. If you upgrade to RealGuitar 4 for $39.00 USD before July 16th you will get RealGuitar V upgrade for free after the release."


----------



## drumman (Jun 30, 2017)

ohernie said:


> Here's their reply:
> "If you wait for RealGuitar V release, upgrade price for V will be more than $49.00 USD after the release. If you upgrade to RealGuitar 4 for $39.00 USD before July 16th you will get RealGuitar V upgrade for free after the release."



Thanks for sharing that reply. I hope this is what MusicLab will do. I would like to upgrade from v3 to v5, so I would buy the upgrade to 4, then get 5 for free.

Their website says,
"Deal 2: Buy RealGuitar before July 16th 2017 and get RealGuitar V upgrade for free after the release!"

That's clear enough, but then says,

"Deal 3: If you already own RealGuitar, you can buy any Real instrument of your choice and get RealGuitar V upgrade for free after the release!"

No mention of buying an upgrade, just buying an instrument -- a bit confusing. I know it's only $39, but would rather not be hit with another expense to go to v5.

I'll probably put my trust in the MusicLab folks , and buy the upgrade, then wait for July 16th to roll around.


----------



## drumman (Jul 12, 2017)

I went to order, and the order page is adding $3.12 VAT tax. ??? I'm in the U.S. All my info is correct and I'm at the last page before purchasing. Has anyone else experienced this? $3.12 won't break the bank, but I've never had this happen before.


----------



## lpuser (Jul 13, 2017)

dathyr1 said:


> But when I got libraries like Orangetree Samples(Kontakt), Omnisphere, and a few others, I hardly go back to them anymore.



To be honest, I don´t understand why Orangetree Samples does seem to insist on making strumming the most cumbersome thing on the planet? I own one of their libraries and while to tone is nice (probably technically better than that of RealGuitar 4), the fact that the guitar does NOT strum when you play a chord is less than stellar. Programming strum patterns with RG is fast, intuitive and - in conjunction with the Pattern Player - very rewarding in an arrangement.

Regarding RealGuitar, I think the strength is when connecting a guitar controller. The video demos on this look very promising, but Musiclab currently only supports older controller models and they are pretty hard to get in decent conditions. Once they make newer controllers compatible, it would certainly be fantastic.

RG 4 is (in my opinion) worth the upgrade from 3 however there are no demos of RG 5 online yet. So I guess we have to be patient until Musiclab posts more about their upcoming guitars.


----------



## dathyr1 (Jul 13, 2017)

lpuser said:


> To be honest, I don´t understand why Orangetree Samples does seem to insist on making strumming the most cumbersome thing on the planet? I own one of their libraries and while to tone is nice (probably technically better than that of RealGuitar 4), the fact that the guitar does NOT strum when you play a chord is less than stellar. Programming strum patterns with RG is fast, intuitive and - in conjunction with the Pattern Player - very rewarding in an arrangement.



To answer your comment lpuser, I have a midi guitar and do my own strumming so really not that important that the Guitar library(Orangetree, Musiclab, etc) to have a built in strumming. That is why I look for better sounding libraries to compose with. I have no complaints with Musiclab and have 3 of their products. Just haven't used them for a while.

take care,
Dave


----------



## lpuser (Jul 13, 2017)

dathyr1 said:


> To answer your comment lpuser, I have a midi guitar and do my own strumming



I understand, Dave - however when you are trying to detect a strumming chord with the keyboard to an arrangement (in order to find the best possible chord progressions), it is - in my opinion - essential that I can just play the chord on the keyboard and hear the result. With Orangetree Samples instruments, I must press the chord and then additionally press some strumming key to hear the result - that is absolutely unintuitive and a real workflow killer

Not sure if this is different, when you will be using a midi guitar, because it essentially simulates the chords you play on the keyboard. Hopefully you get better results then me 

Cheers & take care, too
Tom


----------



## dathyr1 (Jul 13, 2017)

lpuser said:


> I understand, Dave - however when you are trying to detect a strumming chord with the keyboard to an arrangement (in order to find the best possible chord progressions), it is - in my opinion - essential that I can just play the chord on the keyboard and hear the result. With Orangetree Samples instruments, I must press the chord and then additionally press some strumming key to hear the result - that is absolutely unintuitive and a real workflow killer
> 
> Not sure if this is different, when you will be using a midi guitar, because it essentially simulates the chords you play on the keyboard. Hopefully you get better results then me
> 
> ...


Understood Tom. It is hard sometimes to get these elaborate music programs to do what you want them to do when trying to press several keys to get the result. I don't need any additional software strumming mode with the midi guitar. I am doing the actual strumming or finger picking. I am glad the Real Guitar works better for you. I need to get back to trying my Musiclab Guitars again. Good luck Tom in getting good results from your music programs using the keyboard.

Kinda got off subject just a little bit from Real Guitar 5. I hope you all find new Real Guitar 5 a good sounding music tool for Guitar style playing. Be cool to try one of those guitar type strap Keytars that the gentleman has doing the demos for Musiclab. I think his Keytar is custom built. Wonder how heavy it is? I probably wouldn't be very good at playing a Keytar.

take care,
Dave


----------



## JPQ (Jul 18, 2017)

dathyr1 said:


> I have several of their Musiclab instruments in the past and liked them for a while. But when I got libraries like Orangetree Samples(Kontakt), Omnisphere, and a few others, I hardly go back to them anymore. Not saying they are bad, just switched to Kontakt and Omnisphere based instruments. I guess I like the effects and added playable features of Orangetree and Omni. it kinda depends on what you are trying to do. If I could play like the gentleman that demos the Musiclab instruments, I would have a blast with them. I am a keyboard and guitarist but not to his level of playing.
> 
> I know that maybe doesn't help you decide too much, but is just my thoughts. Good luck in your decision.


Do you use Omnispehre 2 for guitars even sometimes?


----------



## dathyr1 (Jul 31, 2017)

Just saw your question today. Yes I do use Omnisphere 2 for their Guitars. Along with all the stock Omnisphere Guitars in Omni, I also have Plugin Gurus Mega Magic Guitars 1 and 2(for Omnisphere). With some of the Omni patches and my midi guitar I have to watch out for playing with full velocity, some of their sounds kick in bends at full velocity, lower velocities the guitar sound is normal. So I have allot of Guitar sounds at my disposal to use. Really fun playing allot of them-keyboard or midi guitar.

take care,
Dave


----------



## Keytarjeff (Sep 24, 2017)

HI everyone I am the “live” product specialist and the one who does the videos for the MusicLab (RealGuitar) Products. In regards to the new Sample Set (Real Steel) It has a variety of 6, 7 and 12 string models. For those who under the auspices that this is just a upgrade with one new library let me share with you this. The new version has been in the making for well over eighteen months and i am only speaking about the new playability for ALL of the models. Thousands of man hours have been dedicated to creating a new playability never possible until now. RG5 allows users to now control the actual dynamics of the chord to a level of perfection. At the same time you can also play the individual strings, change positions/inversions hammer-ons, body tapping, harmonics and thats just the start. All parameters are user definable so you can get just the right feel depending on your controller. There are now two videos, one performance the other instructional. Here are the links:











The instructional video has an overhead view, and clearly explains some of the new features.



Make it a GREAT Day!

jeff


----------



## JonSolo (Sep 24, 2017)

Are these updated videos? I swear I saw them a few months ago. Any realword on a realdate for RealGuitar 5 realrelease?


----------



## Keytarjeff (Sep 24, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> Are these updated videos? I swear I saw them a few months ago. Any realword on a realdate for RealGuitar 5 realrelease?


The instructional was done a couple of months ago. The performance video is three days old. I will post the official release date tomorrow.


----------



## JonSolo (Sep 24, 2017)

Awesome! I have been wondering why it was so quiet over there.


----------



## Keytarjeff (Sep 25, 2017)

The product will be released by the end of the first week of October.


----------



## JonSolo (Sep 25, 2017)

That is great news!


----------



## JonSolo (Oct 7, 2017)

Retracted....serial for V5 received.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 7, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> Well it is finally released...and I bought during the promotional period...and they STILL want me to pay $59 for the upgrade. Now that really blows...
> 
> Purchased July 12...the promotion said if you buy before July 16th you get the upgrade to v5 for free. So far...not free. Not good.
> 
> I will retract this statement if they can sort this out, but honestly they should have this kind of thing planned at the door.


I'm in the same boat. Just checked their site and, yep, they want $59... It's as though the summer offer doesn't exist anymore.


EDIT: Looking at the MusicLab forums, Sergey said in a Real Guitar upgrade thread on Sept. 27:

_Upgrading to v.4 you'll get RealGuitar 5 for free after it is out (very soon).
_
So I would hope and expect that those of us who did just that before July 16 will receive notices for obtaining the free upgrade. Perhaps it's just taking some time to set it up operationally.


----------



## JonSolo (Oct 8, 2017)

Actually I received a notice this morning with a serial, and was happy to log in and find the product listed in my products.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 8, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> Actually I received a notice this morning with a serial, and was happy to log in and find the product listed in my products.


Happy for you, but no joy for me. Shall I give it a couple of days? Mine still says $59 in the _My Account_ area.


----------



## JonSolo (Oct 8, 2017)

It looks like they are going through and transitioning it. If you have not seen it by late today, I would drop them a kind note via support. That is what I did last night and the two emails (one with my serial, the other explaining it would take a bit) came together.


----------



## drumman (Oct 8, 2017)

I have 5.0 sitting in my account under "Trial Versions." The serial number, I suppose, will be along in email soon.


----------



## ohernie (Oct 8, 2017)

I saw the $59 charge too and wasn't happy so I almost contacted them. Decided to give them a few days.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 8, 2017)

ohernie said:


> I saw the $59 charge too and wasn't happy so I almost contacted them. Decided to give them a few days.


I did contact them this morning. They got back to me within an hour and I'm up and running. The new baritone and 7 string tunings are great additions. Nice to have an open D without having to use workarounds.


----------



## ohernie (Oct 8, 2017)

I figured they should get the weekend off before I started yelling at them <g>. Rolling out product has got to be stressful. They are making good on their promise so I know it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 8, 2017)

ohernie said:


> I figured they should get the weekend off before I started yelling at them <g>. Rolling out product has got to be stressful. They are making good on their promise so I know it's just a matter of time.


That's certainly considerate of you, and I applaud your selflessness and patience. I would have done the same thing if I didn't lack those qualities...


----------



## ohernie (Oct 10, 2017)

I finally contacted them last night and they got back to me with the upgrade info this morning. Based on the delay I'm assuming something went wrong with the database handling and they have to do the freebie 4->5 user upgrade manually.


----------



## brynolf (Oct 12, 2017)

Humm, what? Do you get 5 for free just for having 4?


----------



## ohernie (Oct 12, 2017)

Not any more. Back in June when they announced the upcoming release of 5 they offered a free upgrade to 5 to anyone who upgraded to 4 before July 16th.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 12, 2017)

ohernie said:


> I finally contacted them last night and they got back to me with the upgrade info this morning. Based on the delay I'm assuming something went wrong with the database handling and they have to do the freebie 4->5 user upgrade manually.


Glad it worked out for you. I think this is the most significant upgrade they've had, by far.

And your guess about having lost the database and having to deal with it manually, per request, is probably a good one.


----------



## brynolf (Oct 12, 2017)

Huh. Ok, and what is the consensus here? Is it still worth upgrading?


----------



## enCiphered (Nov 17, 2017)

Quite some time has passed since the release of version 5, I would love to hear any feedback from people who have upgraded.


----------



## chrisphan (Nov 17, 2017)

Real Guitar seems to have the best playability out there but their sound isn't as realistic as Ample's. Has this improved in version 5?


----------



## Quasar (Nov 17, 2017)

I love it, and think the new "steel string" in v5 is an epic improvement, though I've always been a fan, and it's still my go-to for steel string acoustic guitar.


----------



## keepitsimple (Nov 18, 2017)

I agree, huge improvement over v4 in terms of sound and features. The "Nashville Strum B" preset in the new steel string sounds incredible and very inspiring.

Wondering if that facelift in v5 will reach their electric guitars as well. I'm guessing it will as in my opinion it's a must-do move if they want to keep up with the current competition.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 18, 2017)

keepitsimple said:


> I agree, huge improvement over v4 in terms of sound and features. The "Nashville Strum B" preset in the new steel string sounds incredible and very inspiring.
> 
> Wondering if that facelift in v5 will reach their electric guitars as well.


Good question. I got RealStrat w while back, but the electric guitars from Indiginus and Orange Tree Samples have pretty much taken over those duties anyway, so I don't even have version 4 yet, though the discount for upgrading is quite generous.


----------



## dman007 (Aug 31, 2018)

How does RealGuitar 4 compare with RealGuitar 5? Differences?


----------

